# AC Problems... anyone having the same issue



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone had a problem where you AC will blow out heat when it is set to a cold temperature?

I have had this problem 3 separate times now and it is intermittent and will be fine some days and others it will occur. I am picking up my car today from the dealer and I believe it is the third time. 

If it is not resolved I am going to try and get a new car under the New Jersey Lemon Law.


Anyone with any information please let me know.


----------



## boogie (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not had any problems with mine. I have seen the same type problem on other GM vehicles and found it to be a problem with an actuator.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Twice I had it not blow any cold air when turning the AC on immediately after turning the car on. Turning off the blower and then back on fixed it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Flashram can behave that way, even with an infinitesimal amount of impurities in. Receives indirect commands from either the BCM or PCM, in this instance, via soft touch switches. A minute amount of electrons are lock in a gate than can either be added or subtracted by any number of irrelevant electrical transients. 

If not the AC system perhaps the PS system that only misbehaved twice in vehicle. One possibility is the lack of filtering on the PCB's. Or inductive load adjacent wiring a "tad" too close together.

If this isn't the problem, could be point contact relays is the problem, one tiny bit of debris can cause these kind of relays to make good contact one time or no contact the next leading to very erratic conditions.

In my electric power steering problems, just observed with my big mouth shout, two mechanics were just viewing codes on a computer. The hood was never opened, maybe the same in your case. But tomorrow morning, planning on opening my mouth before the entire car is torn apart. With AC, everything can be manually checked. Not sure on electrical power steering, seems to be some kind of secrecy behind it. Was any manual checks done on your AC system?

Or was a tech just staring at a computer?

So far, my only objection to my AC system, the left center vent closes to the right and only fires straight back when full to the left. I like cold air blowing on my head, your head dissipates 90% of your bodies heat. Keep a cool head and your whole body is cool. Only way I can get that blast is to **** my head to the right, not easy on the neck.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone else have an A/C issue?

The lights on the dash come on the display says A/C on/off.

I don't have power to my pump. I do have power to the fuses. I swapped the relay with another but it didn't help. 

Any thoughts? Anyone care to share a schematic? Sure they are all the same but it's a '12

Thanks,


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Managed to download that Russian supplied European manual, but found it next to worthless with US made vehicles. Then they are only showing super simplified schematics of each system with no interconnecting data supplied. Just lines drawn into a block.

I am visualizing that temperature control knob as an absolute value encoder feeding data to the BCM that in turn runs a servo motor to operate the blend door to correspond with that temperature control setting.

Ever since they came out with this electronic stuff, use terms like solid state, do not test. With a problem, replace with a known good part. My only guess is that you take a part out of a working vehicle and learn if that corrects the unworking vehicle. With absolutely no specifications provided on any of these components, not even a means to test them to know whether even a new part is good or bad.

It's criminal with the amount of information that is provided for troubleshooting, but the manual departments are now headed by attorneys that do not want to disclose any information that could lead to a warranty repair of a lawsuit.

You only choice is to take it back to the dealer, try a reflash, if that doesn't work insist that all the related components be replaced.

With out of warranty vehicles, been able to remove these modules and avoid that do not open sign, no user repair parts inside. Key reason they do that is they don't want you to see the crap in there they charge you a small fortune. With luck, can find flux joints, loose corroded pins, a leaky transistor, and get it working again. But when it comes to reflashing, not about to lay out $6,000 per year just to get that scanner and access to the software.

Just received the latest SAE Engineering magazine, top article is on, what is the SAE going to do about counterfeit chips made in China. Very well possible your vehicle has those. Also run into that, storing firmware in my opinion in flashram is stupid, but does save the OE's about a buck in shipping out PROM's and permits these software guys to make mistakes in code that can be easily corrected over that very well protected internet site.

With my 04 Cavalier, took them three times to get it right, but if your flashram leaks, would result in very erratic problems. All this started in 1996 with OBD II and the EPA, if you want somebody to blame.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Take it to the dealer and explain the issue. They can easily look into it, you are under warranty. What it sounds like to me is a bad relay or something.

Look around the site and a few members complained and got the issue fixed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, another issue to consider when buying a Cruze. Finding a dealer you are willing to go to bed with.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, another issue to consider when buying a Cruze. Finding a dealer you are willing to go to bed with.


Hmm, definitely didn't consider this. Where was this eight months ago?

The F&I girl was hot though, if that counts.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hmm, definitely didn't consider this. Where was this eight months ago?
> 
> The F&I girl was hot though, if that counts.


Yeah the girl who took my down payment was hot, really hot, asked me what car i bought and i said a Camaro... She laughed and said "The Cruze edition". Wouldlietoagain/10

Fml.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hmm, definitely didn't consider this. Where was this eight months ago?
> 
> The F&I girl was hot though, if that counts.


Ha, that is an engineering term I picked up a long time ago when dealing with one vendor. Nothing sexual was implied. Seems like Chevy got into the wrong bed with that Volt battery. But some sexual implications here, Chevy sure got screwed. Well maybe not, but the consumer sure is getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I looked around a little but I will look more when I have time on this issue.

Unfortunately It was a 10 that took my money... 

I checked the relay for the compressor and metered my input to the a/c pump.

I've been around d'ships for years I was an ASE wrench at a caddy dealer for years. I worked by some people that I wouldn't even let change my oil. Therefor under warranty or not I prefer to do my own work.

Thanks.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Farmboy said:


> I looked around a little but I will look more when I have time on this issue.
> 
> Unfortunately It was a 10 that took my money...
> 
> ...


That's the way to go, let us know how your search turns out.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Was convinced it was 'lectrical, gauge on a/c says no pressure. Found 2 stoned dents/holes in condenser. Just called, I was told about 300 bones with a recharge.

Now I need to make some sort of rock guard... 
Think I will bolt a 2X12 to the front it will serve as an added safety feature as well.:tank:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Was convinced it was 'lectrical, gauge on a/c says no pressure. Found 2 stoned dents/holes in condenser. Just called, I was told about 300 bones with a recharge.
> 
> Now I need to make some sort of rock guard...
> Think I will bolt a 2X12 to the front it will serve as an added safety feature as well.:tank:


Aw man...that's getting to be a very common issue. I've never bothered to check if my car has the stone shield or not.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that the air temperature through the vents with the A/C OFF is about 20 deg warmer than the outside air? When the system is in VENT mode and the temp control all the way to COLD, the air should not be warmed significantly by the airbox. I had an '03 Dodge Durango that did this even worse because of a poor airbox design. Since the heater core no longer has a control valve to shut off coolant flow (manuf. cost savings), the airbox gets hot and transfers the heat to the adjacent chamber of air even though the heater side is blocked by the blend door. ALL Durangos were this way in certain years. After I retrofitted a heater control valve into the system, I got 25 deg colder air from the A/C system just because it wasn't fighting the heat gain caused by the heater core.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I ordered a grill off fleabay for the bottom opening. Hope that stops future issue. 

Not the best lookin' one but I'm going for function over form.


----------



## Jbulth (May 8, 2013)

Same problem. The ac worked for 1 summer. Blows hot air


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I also had the same issue. They couldn't find any obvious holes, so they recharged my AC and added some dye. They had me drive around for a few days and when I came back they said they found a pin hole in the condenser. They want $600+ to replace the condenser. Service guy told me the hole is so small and is holding pressure pretty well and said he would just run it as is until it started to blow hot air again, then get it fixed. They want $420 for a condenser, when I can get it on RockAuto, shipped, for around $170.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rodneyiii said:


> Has anyone noticed that the air temperature through the vents with the A/C OFF is about 20 deg warmer than the outside air? When the system is in VENT mode and the temp control all the way to COLD, the air should not be warmed significantly by the airbox. I had an '03 Dodge Durango that did this even worse because of a poor airbox design. Since the heater core no longer has a control valve to shut off coolant flow (manuf. cost savings), the airbox gets hot and transfers the heat to the adjacent chamber of air even though the heater side is blocked by the blend door. ALL Durangos were this way in certain years. After I retrofitted a heater control valve into the system, I got 25 deg colder air from the A/C system just because it wasn't fighting the heat gain caused by the heater core.


Yes, I have. Annoying when it's like 65 outside!

I think you may be on to something with that hypothesis.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen the same warm air thing in my Cruze. I like to drive as much as possible without the A/C running but it's hard in this car. I've also noticed that even after it eventually cools down it goes back to hot again if you shut off the car. Stop for a brief shop at the Walmart and the **** thing blows hot air again for the next 15 minutes. 

This seems to happen with other cars too. My 2012 Ram pickup blows hot air after a cold restart once it starts warming up the coolant no matter what the temp dial is set for. You have to turn the fan on to get it to stop the heat. I don't think they design the HVAC systems to work properly in OFF. They don't plan for windows down driving.


----------



## dhorneman (Jun 17, 2013)

I just started to experience this problem with my 2012 Cruze last week after comming back from vacation. I live in AZ so an AC is a must. I thought it was dead and was going to take it in to the dealer but the next day it worked fine. My daughter said it happened to her as well while we were gone. The problem is that you can't fix what is not currently broke. Sounds like an engeniering problem that is causing it to periodically pressure lock. If that is what is happening not only will in periodically not work but the strain will cause it to fail prematurely. GM needs to take this one seriously or they will loose a lot of customers. Other than that, I love this car.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

OK i have this same problem, On saturday went to the store, ac worked fine, get in and leave, No ac. I play with the switchs and fiddle with the temp controls. No luck.
I took it to the dealer and they said they updated to the newest update and all fixed. I get in to leave and the AC still dont work. They said no codes, computer says every thing works and they wanted my ok to rip the dash apart cause they think there must be a wire pinched somewhere. I said no way, not on my dime. 49k miles and no ac and no answer. GM, IM not Impressed.

After writing this, i just remembered that they had my dash apart for a new heater control box (smell antifreeze in cab), I wonder if they caused this? Hummm,, hard to prove.


----------



## Bandar (Jun 17, 2014)

It was on my car but i found out, there is a sensor temperture make it off from vehicle setting on moniter


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Do your have a part number or more info?

My dealer dont know what to do. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bandar (Jun 17, 2014)

Before you go to dealer go to your car's moniter and click on confg then vehicle setting then click on climate then make the sensor off


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont have that option


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bandar (Jun 17, 2014)

What type of cruze do you have


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

12 1lt


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

That must be on LTZ models


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi silverram323,

I'm very sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing with your AC. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to your dealership and the concern has not been fully resolved. I cannot guarantee anything, but feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership name and we will look further into your concern. We will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bandar said:


> Before you go to dealer go to your car's moniter and click on confg then vehicle setting then click on climate then make the sensor off


LTZ Auto Climate Control feature.


----------



## KTRodriguez (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes I've had this problem on my 2011, I will turn the A/C on immediately when I get in the car and it won't do anything but blow hot air. 
If I turn it off and then back once or twice, it will then work like normal.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

that's really weird, ive never had any problems with my A/C and I have an 11'. Dealer is always the easiest however it may not always be the best, I know some dealers around me that are terrible when it comes to customer service and others who love troubleshooting. good luck to all!!! I hope u guys get this sorted out!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

this same thing happening to me...sometimes i get in the car and ac wont work for like 15 minutes then outta no whrre go ice in a second. Or ill be driving with cold ac for 20 minutes then boom hot for 5 minutes until i break out sweating. very frustrating as i live in florida. Ive brought it in before and they say everything checks out. Sometimes it will work great for a week then ill have a bad week where it keeps going hot. then as soon as i bring it in it will blow cold SMH..did anyone find the ultimate cause of this??? im bringing it in again today...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

sometimes i can meesss with the switches or turn the car off and on and get it to work again


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Funny that this thread resurrects in May/June every year...lol...summer problems!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im at 100k now, still only works once in awhile.


----------



## johncgg (Jul 25, 2014)

NickD said:


> Flashram can behave that way, even with an infinitesimal amount of impurities in. Receives indirect commands from either the BCM or PCM, in this instance, via soft touch switches. A minute amount of electrons are lock in a gate than can either be added or subtracted by any number of irrelevant electrical transients.
> 
> If not the AC system perhaps the PS system that only misbehaved twice in vehicle. One possibility is the lack of filtering on the PCB's. Or inductive load adjacent wiring a "tad" too close together.


I have been having a similar problem. 

Our 2013 Cruze RS has been in 3 times to repair the A/C. Last fall we noticed that the A/C was blowing warm when set to cold. We turned it to hot, then back to cold a few times, and that would sometimes fix it. This year, it is strange that the passenger side will be cold and the drivers side hot. Turning the temp knob doesn't fix it any more. We thought it may be an actuator for the temp doors. 

It's odd that you say that the flash ram could be causing it. That was my theory when talking to the tech. He said that they cannot find the problem. They plug it in to the scan tool and watch all the values as they change the settings, and everything is working OK. I told him that I think the scan tool is resetting something that goes bad a couple days after we get it back. We are looking at a long trip in August with the f=dogs on board and really want to be comfortable. Thanks for your help. 
JC


----------



## Popper (Sep 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to stop the ac demister cruze 2014?


----------



## Malibu2016LT1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Took my 2016 cruze premier last week (Wednesday)...... they stated the AC was discharged, but no evidence of any leaks.

They recharged it, and added dye and said come back in one week. Took it back yesterday (Thursday) and they gave me a loaner. The tech called about 5pm and stated that there is still no sign of leak, no dye located anywhere........... he said he wanted to keep it overnight and recheck in the morning.

As of 1:05pm today (Friday), still have not heard anything back from the dealer.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Malibu2016LT1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Malibu2016LT1 said:


> Took my 2016 cruze premier last week (Wednesday)...... they stated the AC was discharged, but no evidence of any leaks.
> 
> They recharged it, and added dye and said come back in one week. Took it back yesterday (Thursday) and they gave me a loaner. The tech called about 5pm and stated that there is still no sign of leak, no dye located anywhere........... he said he wanted to keep it overnight and recheck in the morning.
> 
> ...


Exactly on month from previous visit, once again my cruze premier is back in for no AC, blowing completely hot air.

This is the 3rd time that my vehicle has been in the shop for this issue. Waiting to hear back from dealer, about what the issue is, or what they are going to do about it.

Getting very frustrated with this

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian4405 (Mar 9, 2020)

dhorneman said:


> I just started to experience this problem with my 2012 Cruze last week after comming back from vacation. I live in AZ so an AC is a must. I thought it was dead and was going to take it in to the dealer but the next day it worked fine. My daughter said it happened to her as well while we were gone. The problem is that you can't fix what is not currently broke. Sounds like an engeniering problem that is causing it to periodically pressure lock. If that is what is happening not only will in periodically not work but the strain will cause it to fail prematurely. GM needs to take this one seriously or they will loose a lot of customers. Other than that, I love this car.


Been experiencing this with my 2012 cruze eco for 3 years. A/c is intermittent and multiple dealers have no clues. Have replaced every switch, relay, even had it taken to several a/c guys. No one has a clue what the problem is. Car blows cold then after a few minutes blows hot. Chevrolet doesn't know what to do. Three other cruze owners were in line at the dealer with same problem and service manager looked like an 18 yrs old out of highschool. Been a Chevy owner for 35 years. The last two chevys were my last. Cruze is a dog car, impala was no better and the trucks kept electrical problems. I do not know how to fix this cruzes eco.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I had this problem. Maybe I can help. Every time I brought it in it would work and they couldn't mimic the issue. Finally one day I was driving by while it was happening. I believe it ended up being the Evaptemp sensor. Is that a thing ?lol it was years ago


----------



## nabh (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone can give me solution on it my cruze ac has become direct but the panel of ac is not working


----------

